# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Lump at injection site

## Slide

I wanted to know if i am the only person that gets a lump where i inject my hgh. It is like a little knot that will sit there under the skin for about three days. it does not hurt and is not red, but is like a lump. is this normal?

anyone?

----------


## peteroy01

never had that before, :Haha:  weirdo
na but never had that. u sure its legit? maybe try IM

----------


## CHAP

Slide Ive never used HGH but have heard alot of people on here have this same thing happen.

----------


## zerogrip

I sometimes get a lump/knot at the injection site just like you. However, it doesn't last 3 days. After I inject and feel a knot/lump I will rub the area and it seems to disapper within minutes. Give it a try.

----------


## diesel2030

Yea that happened to me...tooka month or so before it went away....going forward I made sure i rotated injection sites

----------


## Slide

huh, it is werid. I have heard a lot of people on here talk about red welts, but this is more of a lump and is not red at all.

My only other thought is that other might people get them but they just cant see them? when i inject in an area with a little higher fat i can not see them, but when i inject in my abs (where there is almost no fat now), it get them

----------


## Slide

i will try to take a pic and post

----------


## Slide

ok this is pretty hard to take a photo of, but it is about an inch up and to the left of my belly-button (as you look at the photo)

----------


## zerogrip

> huh, it is werid. I have heard a lot of people on here talk about red welts, but this is more of a lump and is not red at all.
> 
> My only other thought is that other might people get them but they just cant see them? when i inject in an area with a little higher fat i can not see them, but when i inject in my abs (where there is almost no fat now), it get them


I noticed the same thing. Where there is higher fat I never get lumps but where there is less is where i get them. It's nothing to worry about unless it doesn't go away after a few days.

----------


## peteroy01

yeah i can see it. hmmm, i have no idea

----------


## JimInAK

If my weight is down and I lack fat on my abs, I can find fat on my thigh and take my HGH there. 

I've had welts and/or bruises (very rarely). When I had that problem, I warmed up the shot under the sink with warm water (just about a minute with the syringe under a warm water stream)... and that seemed to help (no more bruises).

----------


## Slide

ok thats all good info. thanks guys, looks like i am normal, i will just find a different spot to inject.

----------


## DCannon

I sometimes get a lump when I inject as well. I noticed it's always when the vial I use had been shaken during shipping, and the powder isn't in a solid puck anymore. My lumps are kinda sore to the touch though. I'm not sure what really causes it though.

----------


## hulk007

i never had a bump no matter what part of the waist i inject.

----------


## ciscoccie

I do sometimes have exactly the same thing, I did correct a couple thing and now I don't have this type of lump anymore, first I'm now rotating injection sites belly, outside thigh (picture included) I ussualy do 2 weeks per site, 2nd let the HGH gets to room temperature before injecting, 3rd always use a new syringe and clean area of vial and injection area before injecting, 4th I did use blue tops in the beginning and had to add more BW about 15iu per 10iu vial doing that solve my problems with lumps and sometimes soreness on the injection site.

----------


## ciscoccie

Injection area on thighs

----------


## Dzbizzyman

> I do sometimes have exactly the same thing, I did correct a couple thing and now I don't have this type of lump anymore, first I'm now rotating injection sites belly, outside thigh (picture included) I ussualy do 2 weeks per site, 2nd let the HGH gets to room temperature before injecting, 3rd always use a new syringe and clean area of vial and injection area before injecting, 4th I did use blue tops in the beginning and had to add more BW about 15iu per 10iu vial doing that solve my problems with lumps and sometimes soreness on the injection site.


Suffering with blue tops right now !!! Every injection is leaving hard lumps under the skin and couldnt figure out why. I think if I wait til it's room temperature and start putting 1.5 ml when reconstituting it might be better! I still have 2-3 left in the vial I have now before I can try. How long before the lumps totally disappeared for you. They go down daily but I'm going on 5 days with one on my stomach after injecting for two weeks with no problems!!Read it could be weeks.

----------


## zGhost

> Suffering with blue tops right now !!! Every injection is leaving hard lumps under the skin and couldnt figure out why. I think if I wait til it's room temperature and start putting 1.5 ml when reconstituting it might be better! I still have 2-3 left in the vial I have now before I can try. How long before the lumps totally disappeared for you. They go down daily but I'm going on 5 days with one on my stomach after injecting for two weeks with no problems!!Read it could be weeks.


Well the answer to your problem is in your first sentence  :Smilie:

----------

